# Football sigs



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2009)

My favourite football players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rate them, and if you want one, please say so here


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 12, 2009)

Afellay tag is the shit


----------



## Satangel (Jan 17, 2009)

Made some more for a mate of me, and a Cristiano Ronaldo one is in the works


----------



## dice (Jan 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

>



^ Gerrard's face before smashing that poor bloke's face in


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 17, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  dice you made my day..... i totally forgot about that


----------



## Satangel (Jan 17, 2009)

So true, that I never thought about that!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 25, 2009)

can you make me a Van Persie one for me please?
or a Fabragas one?
with my name in it
*Colours*
Orange for "Orange"
Blue for "Gamer"
if u want an example of the colours
just look at my sig
yes.....i know....its crap!
lol
thats why i want a good one
and by the looks of it
ur pretty good


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> can you make me a Van Persie one for me please?
> or a Fabragas one?
> with my name in it
> *Colours*
> ...



So you want one of Van Persie or Fabregas, and you're name should be in Orange and in Blue, like this:

OrangeGamer

Sure, I'll make one


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 25, 2009)

exactly!!
Thanks in Advance
oh yeah
before i forget.....
send me the sig by PM don't post it here
actually
do both!!
lol
sorry
my mind is boggling


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2009)

why wouldn't you want it to be shown here?


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 26, 2009)

no i just said that i wanted both
sent here and sent on my inbox
because i might not be able to find this topic
and plus it is easier to just look in my inbox and get the sig from there


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2009)

Done mate, hope you like it!






Sent a PM too


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 28, 2009)

i sent a reply to the PM


----------



## Tanas (Jan 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Made some more for a mate of me, and a Cristiano Ronaldo one is in the works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two great sigs mate. I'll be watching those two greats in person on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GERRARD is INNOCENT!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky ! Enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I visit Liverpool one day, I'll be sure to check out a match


----------



## Tanas (Jan 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't bother checking out a match mate your sig are better, the team are  fucking shite, Benitez has to go.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you very much
BTW Tanas, which football team do u support?


----------



## Tanas (Jan 31, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> thank you very much
> BTW Tanas, which football team do u support?


Look at my avatar mate


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Orangegamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liverpool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not really a fan of Liverpool, more for Manchester United because David Beckham played there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now Nani, Rooney, Ronaldo, Scholes and Vidic are some of my favourite players.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 31, 2009)

You have poor taste mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rooney is pure scum and Ronaldo is one horrible cunt, but I dont mind Scholes.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> You have poor taste mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know Rooney is scum and earns way too much money for his doing, but I just find him a very good striker. His style just appeals to me, and I always liked him...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Ronaldo is indeed a cunt, but he's also a genius and he just keeps making goals, and hardly never has an offday. It's nice to see his tricks and his perfect kicking technique.
But I too think that he let's himself fall way too fast and that he's should make that much show.

And talking of scum, Gerrard has fought too recently, so is he scum too?


----------



## Tanas (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is pure SCUM!!

And no I don't think that Gerrard is scum, just like I don't think that Robinho is a sex offender.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow Great sigs. Thanks Satangel


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 31, 2009)

hey Santangel
have u fixed the colours yet?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Now that is pure SCUM!!
> 
> And no I don't think that Gerrard is scum, just like I don't think that Robinho is a sex offender.
> 
> ...



Not yet.
Could U give me the perfect color in your opinion? That would help a lot.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 1, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't a clue what that picture is all about and how low Rooney has scooped, do you?

Anyway is pointless arguing over football, its like arguing over religion


----------



## dice (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Isn't that from when he was mocking the Everton fans? What a trator!

I have respect for the players who don't wish to celebrate too much when they score against their former teams (unless of course if they had a torrid time at that time, which wasn't the case with Everton and Rooney).


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Orangegamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well try and use the colours
Blue is 255
and Orange is when u go to the pallete and then choose like F9600 or F9800
something like that
thanks


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2009)

Mailed you OrangeGamer


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 9, 2009)

I like your sigs man, and I have a quick question for you, what do you use to get those neon effects? I use CS3 but haven seen anything on it that would let me get that type of effect.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I like your sigs man, and I have a quick question for you, what do you use to get those neon effects? I use CS3 but haven seen anything on it that would let me get that type of effect.



Playing with exposure with the Dodge tool most of the times, but some of them are stock lights.


----------

